# Telescoping Ladder



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

Costco is selling a Telesteps ladder for around 146.00. I saw a similar ladder at Camping World for 239.00. I believe they are made by the same company but the Costco version is longer, around 12 feet.

Just thought I would share if anyone is looking for one.

mark


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I couldn't find the telescoping ladder at Costco. But I did find a site with many sizes to choose from. Check it out.

http://www.rewci.com/tellad.html

Jim


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We bought ours at Sam's club about five years ago for like $60.00. It is great!

Linda


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

They're also selling a big ol' (5000W) Onan generator for $680. Just don't use it in my CG








Here's a link


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Quick war story...
Yesterday, at the fire dept....

We got called out to 'get a cat outta the tree'. (yes, we still have to try)
Anyway...they are putting up the 36 foot ladder, it slips on the ice, and topples to the ground. YIKES!

No one got hurt, but that 'cat call' turned real expensive!
(and the cat just crawled higher in the tree!)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Picked up a 13' telescoping ladder at Home Depot just before Christmas for $59. Works great and willl fit in the 31's garage quite nicely. Even holds my big ol' body.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Quick war story...
> Yesterday, at the fire dept....
> 
> We got called out to 'get a cat outta the tree'. (yes, we still have to try)
> ...


A 2 1/2" line works well to get cats out of trees, no need for a ladder








Regards, Glenn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Quick war story...
> Yesterday, at the fire dept....
> 
> We got called out to 'get a cat outta the tree'. (yes, we still have to try)
> ...


A 2 1/2" line works well to get cats out of trees, no need for a ladder








Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

Now that is funny. Who is going to catch the wet cat?

Thor


----------

